# Microsoft Surface 3



## happycranker (May 22, 2015)

Hello, I know a number of people are using the PRO version of the surface for LRCC, but I wonder if the newer version would be any good. I know it is an ATOM processor and with the largest 4 GB of RAM it should be okay for a travel PC. Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## clee01l (May 22, 2015)

My wife has the SurfacePro3 with 8GB RAM and 512GB RAM.  I find it to be minimally acceptable for LR.  I have a rMBP that is spec'd similar to the SP3.  It is just adequate for travel on short trips.  I've been traveling with LR as my primary used app on this trip since May 5th. I have now accumulated 238GB of files on the rMBP.  I have less that half of the storage remaining and a big chunk go this remaining storage is required for working storage and temporary files (of which LR makes extensive use).  So no, based upon my experience traveling and my familiarity with the SP3, I would not recommend trying to run LR on a 4GB/128GB Surface Pro.


----------

